# Lucid Dreaming > Attaining Lucidity > Lucid Aids >  >  MOLDAVITE, Cosmic Stone.

## IchimaruTaichou

Hi I think this may be the first thread on Moldavite and my initial question is to see if anyone has heard of or used Moldavite for lucid dreaming or just for general experience. I myself have not had any experiences with M as it is fairly new to me, though it has sparked my interest.

I guess i shall give a description of what Moldavite is. M is a Tektite, which is what you call the debris found after the impact of a meteor. It is quite rare, only mined in certain areas of Europe. So basicly its a sort of stone, a deep green color like the hulk. M has strange properties to it and seems to resonate at a higher vibration than us, thus apparently having an effect on us beings. I and many others believe it may be a means to functioning at a higher cognitive state and may bring great changes for the good into your life (as many believe). M has also shown to affect the dream state making lucid dreamin a sinch and vivid dreams a regular occurrence. There are allot of new age takes on the strange glass stone Moldavite but i will not delve into them. So anyway, put it under your pillow and prepare for a wild ride, or so im told...            :Shades wink: 

Thoughts? Go

----------


## bluremi

Most solid materials can vibrate and will have a specific resonant frequency. The resonant frequency depends on size, shape, elasticity, and the speed of sound in the material (density).

That means a tiny crystal of moldavite will resonate at a much higher frequency than a larger crystal. Moldavite (or any gem, stone, or even metal tuning fork) doesn't have a set resonant frequency, since the frequency will be completely different depending on the size and shape of the item.

When something vibrates at its resonant frequency, it is the effect of energy waves propagating through the material at a speed. When they travel from one end of the object to the other, they "bounce" back and do the return trip. They repeat this so quickly that it produces a vibration. The energy from this vibration is slowly absorbed into the ground or into the air, making noise (this is how tuning forks work).

You need to add energy in order to create vibrations. Things don't vibrate on their own. A tuning fork is made to resonate by striking it. The quartz crystal in a watch is made to vibrate by inducing electrical current from the watch battery. Putting moldevite under your pillow will create as many vibrations as a dead fish, though it might smell better.

You might, however, get more lucid dreams because putting a rare crystal under your pillow will influence your subconscious and create expectations, which are generally very helpful to lucid dreaming. I think moldevite is expensive so you might try some other crystals like quartz, which can be had for much cheaper and are still pretty to look at.

----------


## Baron Samedi

I could be wrong, and I am pretty sure that everything vibrates. 

Anyway, I used a quartz crystal and a pyrite to meditate once, (lying on my back) and I had this cool dream of floating through a tower vertically that had no stairs in it, just giant gems the size of my torso with sunlight shining through them from the outside. As I ascended the white tower, I slowly spun to take in the view of the amazing stones. 
This only worked the first time. I don't know if it was the stones, or my expectation/hope that something would happen. I could never make it happen again, though I do feel more calm when I hold them, and it makes it easier to relax my mind.

----------


## bluremi

I think you are correct: all atoms, as long as they have enough thermal energy to be above absolute zero, vibrate as their component particles move in and out of their equilibrium states. Molecules also vibrate as their constituent atoms move around, for the same reason.

The original poster was talking about resonance, though, which occurs at the level of an entire structure, rather than at the level of individual molecules, which will vibrate at a much higher frequency (we're talking trillions of times a second faster).

----------


## Sageous

Aren't all stones ultimately cosmic?  After all, the earth itself is just another stone drifting through the cosmos...

----------


## 1ndig0zZz

I have used moldavite for lucid dreaming and it works excellently, except for the fact that you have to ground its energy. If not grounded it will keep you up all night with racing thoughts. The trick also, is to program the intention into it in a 15-30 minute focused meditation, implant this intention deeply into it with creative visualization and use as many senses as you can, smell it, taste it, hear it and most importantly feel it. Also make sure you clear it regularly. It is a very powerful stone to work with.

----------


## Baron Samedi

> I have used moldavite for lucid dreaming and it works excellently, except for the fact that you have to ground its energy. If not grounded it will keep you up all night with racing thoughts. The trick also, is to program the intention into it in a 15-30 minute focused meditation, implant this intention deeply into it with creative visualization and use as many senses as you can, smell it, taste it, hear it and most importantly feel it. Also make sure you clear it regularly. It is a very powerful stone to work with.



Welcome to DV! Have you tried other stones?

----------


## 1ndig0zZz

Thank you!  :smiley:  I have yes I have a LOT of minerals and crystals that I experiment with in meditation and I program intentions into them in deep trances. One time in the summer I would experiment with different combos of crystals in between my mattress that I'd charge with pure yin energy (light of the full moon) I'd take these stones in before the sun rose and use them the next night and I would have SUCH VIVID DREAMS. This only happened once as I didn't get the same combo the next full moon but I can't wait til its nice out again here in Toronto to try it! I really want to increase my recall and lucidity for emotional self healing and this looks like a wonderful community full of very insightful people!

----------


## 1ndig0zZz

IMG_20140124_041805.jpg

Here are some of my moldavites, a pure moldavite necklace, a moldavite ring, a nice moldavite piece, a chunk of black tourmaline (trust me when you wear this much moldavite or ANY at all black tourmaline or clear quartz REALLLY ground its energy, also quartz amplifies its energy!) AND a meteorite ring as well an iron oxide meteorite slice! Working with minerals and crystals in meditation has helped me develop the beginning stages clairvoyance and clairsentience! But with the necklace it was VERY difficult to sleep with on at first. It really un-grounds you if you're not used to and your mind will race, it but now its helping me remember an extra dream every night since I started with it.

----------


## 1ndig0zZz

I'm very inspired to post some Daoist dream magic techniques tomorrow when I wake up! This is a reminder I'm setting haha!!

----------


## KonsciousOne1

I had an experience with Moldavite once. It was some time in October or November 2012. I had ordered a Moldavite crystal from amazon along with 10 little quartz crystals that came with a gift pouch. The first day I got them, before I went to sleep, I put all of them in the gift pouch and kept the pouch in my right jean pocket. I was planning to sleep with them that night so i just laid down and closed my eyes. After about 10 to 15 mins of just laying there trying to go to sleep I started to see an image being pulled towards me. My eyes were completely shut and the room was as dark as it could be. As the image got closer it got clear. The image was of me exactly how i looked in that time but with different clothes , I was smiling and looking back at myself in front of a house that I had never seen before. It was a normal looking house and it looked like a nice day out. It lasted for about half a minute and then started to fade away. I tried my hardest to bring it back and I almost did but it faded away and everything turned black again. I got this strong feeling that it was me in a parallel universe or a vision of some kind. I haven't had an experience like that ever since. It knew it was significant because before that I had a hard time visualizing faces in my mind and still do til this day. That was one of the best experiences I've ever had with crystals.

----------


## KonsciousOne1

I just noticed that you've had 8 lucid dreams as well. i think we both know that wasn't a coincidence

----------


## MoldaviteLover

> Most solid materials can vibrate and will have a specific resonant frequency. The resonant frequency depends on size, shape, elasticity, and the speed of sound in the material (density).
> 
> That means a tiny crystal of moldavite will resonate at a much higher frequency than a larger crystal. Moldavite (or any gem, stone, or even metal tuning fork) doesn't have a set resonant frequency, since the frequency will be completely different depending on the size and shape of the item.
> 
> ...



Do you mean that smaller moldavite = higher energy?

----------


## snoop

Could anyone actually provide any sources of reading material on this phenomenon, preferably something scientific? I've heard about this on Ancient Aliens and tried looking it up once, but I couldn't find a thing that even mentioned the extraordinary properties it is claimed to have (by the show), let alone how they might work.

----------


## MoldaviteLover

On Aboutmoldavites.com is section with scientific facts about moldavites - physical properties, origin, ...

----------


## Forg

I thought that these things died with the New-Age hype.

----------


## EbbTide000

Thank you

Maybe the green thingy in the skull (from my Black Hole Dream) found at the bottom of the Black Hole was not opal bit this stuff:

♡

Moldavite Meanings and Uses | Crystal Vaults

♥

I'll explain later. My tablet battery died and tomorrow I'll buy a brand new one. It's too difficult using this tiny old phone.  This tread being revived after over a year is a synchronisity.

Thanx again for reviving it and helping me.

----------


## MoldaviteLover

> Aren't all stones ultimately cosmic?  After all, the earth itself is just another stone drifting through the cosmos...



Broadly speaking, Yes :-)
But moldavites were formed by meteorite impact - moldavites could be compound of melted earth rocks an the meteorite.

Common moldavite origin theory:
The origin of moldavites

----------


## EbbTide000

MoldaviteLover

In 2009 a lucid dreamer posted and told me that real magic rituals are performed in dreams or strongly imagined while awake (in trance). 

So

I might not need to buy an expensive Moldavite hoping it's not a fake. The Black Hole dream may be revealing that I am carrying a Moldavite in my (dream body) skull betweem my left temple and forhead. 

In the Black Hole dream I went down a brick well for a long time and even did some horizontal right  turns. Then fell out at the bottom. 

At the beginning of the dream I was walking over Opal mines in Australia. So I naturally thought the green stone thing in the skull must be an Opal. 

But 

I believe in Synchronicity. Then, when you posted in IchimaruTaichou's MOLDAVITE, Cosmic Stone thread I rethunk it maybe the green thing in the skull was Moldavite And then I found this:

Forum code:*

The stone-thing in the dream skull was much more green that the (blue and slightly green) Opal. So maybe it was Moldavite. 

***

Moldavite has a rich history, prized since the Stone Age and used not only for arrowheads and cutting tools, but as a spiritual talisman and amulet of good fortune, fertility and protection. It was found in the archeological site of the Venus of Willendorf, the oldest known Goddess statue, and has been linked to legends of the Holy Grail, thought to be an emerald that fell from the sky out of Lucifer's crown before he was cast from Heaven. 

In Czech lore, it was given as a betrothal gift to bring harmony to marital relations, and for centuries has been used in jewelry, religious items and for spiritual transformation. (See the Powers, Lore and Legends section.)*[Hall, 187][Simmons, 261-264]

(...)

Moldavite is good for counteracting cynicism and connects even the most world-weary adult with the wonders of the universe. It eases away doubts, even when the cause is unknown, and calms worries about money by providing solutions not previously considered.*[Eason, 284]

Carrying or wearing Moldavite in jewelry allows its energies to remain in one's vibrational field throughout the day strengthening its effects and [u]increasing the incidents of beneficial *synchronicities* in daily life[/]. Because of Moldavite's intense vibration, some may experience light-headedness (dizziness?) or a lack of grounding and may need to acclimate themselves gradually to wearing it.*[Simmons, 262-263]

Ok

Some months ago a go a virus and suddenly got so dizzy I thought I was dying. From then till now I get intermittent, mild, dizziness. It is a medical condition that will solve itself in a year or so. But it feels like a synchronicity pointing to having Moldavite forming in my dream skull (heeheehee).

(...)

Resonating with Moldavite also creates an energy of spiritual protection. It prevents negative energies and entities from connecting with or clinging to one's aura, and assists in *disconnecting* one *from* unhealthy personal *attachments*.*[Simmons, 263]

I might touch my left temple where I saw the green stone in my skull and let it disconnect from attachments (addictions).

Here is where I got the above.

♥
Moldavite Meanings and Uses | Crystal Vaults

♥

After my Black Hole Dream these thought happened...

♥

https://youtu.be/qypfaq5yJ7U

♥(17:20) 1,064 views in 5 months since March 15-2015[/QUOTE]

Do you have Real Moldavite to sell? MoldaviteLover

----------


## Goldenspark

I don't see anything remotely scientific about this - except placebo effect.

Oops, hope that doesn't burst anyone's placebo bubble   :;-): 

There are lucid aids that work and have some real scientific basis behind them. This is not one of them!

----------


## EbbTide000

After my *Black Hole dream* I got these thoughts ...

(...) I got about 215 years to live before I Break-Free.

If I could miraculously stay in this body (that was born in October 1959), for all of the 215 years (to becoming Arahant)  how pleasant and exciting that would be. 

But,  No, 

I got about 30 years left in this body. 

Then without a rest, I go into an Elephant's womb for a 70 year stint as a cow Elephant (to be able to  place a huge dose of Elephant endurance into a  bank for my last mortal life as a monk)

Next 2 incarnations are children. Neither make it to 15 years; one is ethnically cleansed with his/her village. The other is caught-up in an epidemic like cholera or malaria or somthing. (This cleanses the dark intent of my heart built up from self righteous deeds of ethnic cleansing as a soldier or warrior in a previous lives). It has to be endured. After these 2 child lives, bad thoughts will  never enter my cleansed heart.

Then I get a 55 year life as a mother. This life aclimatizes me to the geographical location where in my final life as a monk, I shall break-free.

☆☆☆I wanna BreakFree☆☆☆

https://youtu.be/WUOtCLOXgm8

☆☆☆I wanna BreakFree☆☆☆

In the 55 year of my Mother life (2nd to last mortal life) I also make karmic connections, through the babies I bear. Among my Grand children will come my master who will assist me in my final mortal life.

Then, in about the 30th year of my final life I become "Arahant"

What is an Arahant I hear the reader say:

♡♡♡

https://youtu.be/UL-WydfdkOE

♡♡♡

When I had my "Black Hole dream" I found dry bones, (my past incarnations) and a skull that was beggining to "opalize". The skull was my future life/s, as in, birth, sickness, old age, death.

Here is my "Black Hole" dream:

http://www.dreamviews.com/tasks-mont...ml#post2167682

Look at post #38 

mmmmmm OK for those who don't click links, here's post #38:

Oh, here it is





> [CENTER]
> 
> *BONUS TASK!!* - Fall into a black hole and report your experiences. _(Mzzkc)_



A couple of days ago after reading this thread a had a very unusual Non-lucid dream,

(...) Non lucid dream ...

I'm walking around outside. It's sunny. Feels like I'm above Opal Mines here in South Australia, 

Now I am aware it's a dangerous place to be. People slip and fall down the many vertical (hidden) mine shafts.

Then there are men or a man. He don't actually speak but he intends I willingly fall down a deep opal mine shaft or I will anyway. I take that as a threat. So I get curious and lift the tin covering a brick well.

It don't look that scary so I dive head first. It's bright and light brick lined. I'm falling and the bright tunnel kept turning horizontally to the right, sometimes. 

Then I gently hit the bottom.

Dry Bones

Later a skull with opal in it. End of Non-lucid dream, (EOD)

To me the bones was my past incarnations.

And

The opal skull is my future incanation/s

That was my experience of "Falling into a black hole"

Oh

That silent guy who tellepathed to me (in the dream) was not threatening to throw me down a black hole if I dont go willingly.  He only indicated that "it" (death) was inevitable. 

Thanx Mzzkc

The wonderfull Black Hole picture must have triggered the dream. Incase you haven't noticed, Mzzkc, I am Discociatively Susceptible to pictures and Youtubes. Like in that Film "What Dreams May Come.

*Start watching at the 29 minute point* where Robbin Williams tries to comfort and reassure his beloved widow,  at his grave. 

Immediately after that he runs down a *"Black Hole"* then wakes up inside one of his widows beatiful oil paintings. He is greeted by his long dead dog.

♡

https://youtu.be/CAHfstptqqk

♡ (2hours 21 minutes)
 7,099 views in just 4 weeks 

 What Dreams May Come full movies * Good Robin Williams 

What Dreams May Come is a 1978 novel by Richard Matheson. 

The plot centers on Chris, a man who *dies* then goes to Heaven, but descends into Hell to rescue his wife. 

 MoldaviteLover, do you have any *Real* Moldavite to sell?

----------

